
Forget Nineteen Eighty-Four - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jan/26/1984-dystopias-reflect-trumps-us-orwell
======
routelastresort
Relevant comic: [http://highexistence.com/amusing-ourselves-to-death-
huxley-v...](http://highexistence.com/amusing-ourselves-to-death-huxley-vs-
orwell/)

------
allthatglitters
We would be better served - collectively - if more people would read Hayek's
"Road to Serfdom".

